# Myeloneuropathy ICD-10



## Amit Verma (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi All,
What ICD-10 code can we use for Myeloneuropathy.

I feel we can take "other specified neuropathy" G62.89

let me know your thoughts.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## devinmajor14 (Mar 23, 2017)

I would code G62.9 and G95.9 together.


----------

